# 0.22uf 63V vs 0.22uf 100V



## JBoss (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey all, new here to the whole build world.

Ordered parts today and ended up subbing 0.22uf 100V capacitor for 0.22uf 63V capacitor in an Informant build.

Will I run into any issues by using something different?


----------



## zgrav (Aug 14, 2019)

it will be fine so long as it is not too big to go where you want it to on the pcb


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 15, 2019)

Generally speaking all electrolytic capacitors are fine at 25v or higher so either would be fine. Higher voltage ratings don't affect anything in the circuit other than their size. The higher the voltage the bigger the size. There are a few rare instances where you would need them rated at 35v or higher, like in pedals with charge pumps that internally up the 9v power input to something higher, like say 24v (the Simulcast comes to mind). In that case a 25v capacitor would be cutting it too close to the internally pumped 24v DC. Electrolytics may fry only if they're fed a higher voltage than they are rated at and since most pedals here are fed 9v, having them at 24v gives you the peace of mind that you aren't in danger of overloading them.
In conclusion, if 100v fits use it! When ordering them, try to find ones that have a 5mm diameter and are rated at anything at or above 25v and you're golden. These are my favorites...
Nichicon UFW series


----------



## Crookedtooth (Aug 28, 2019)

Glad to see someone else asking questions I have too 
Just made the mistake of ordering some electrolytic caps that were WAY TOO BIG for my builds, so I'll have to refine that better. For instance, I ordered a 220uf 35vdc and no way would it work!
I'm wondering if the 10% tolerance is what made that cap so huge? Does 20% work?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 28, 2019)

Most electro caps are 20% tolerance. The tolerance is not what made it big, the manufacturer is haha. You should be able to find 220uf caps at 35v that fit, make sure to look at the dimensions when ordering. I believe standard on most boards is a 2mm lead spacing with 5mm diameter.


----------



## Crookedtooth (Aug 28, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Most electro caps are 20% tolerance. The tolerance is not what made it big, the manufacturer is haha. You should be able to find 220uf caps at 35v that fit, make sure to look at the dimensions when ordering. I believe standard on most boards is a 2mm lead spacing with 5mm diameter.


Thanks so much! Yes, these caps were four times as large as what I was expecting....now how to use them!  Thanks again!


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Aug 28, 2019)

Crookedtooth said:


> Thanks so much! Yes, these caps were four times as large as what I was expecting....now how to use them!  Thanks again!




Giant caps? Yep, that happened to me too. It was a PCB with a spaced out layout for "mojo" parts, but I clearly didn't pay attention while ordering. In the end, I put them in anyway and just got a tall enclosure, ha-ha.


----------

